# CCW question



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I just got my CCW in NC. I was wonder what in the best type of system to use for concealment, while driving a car and walking thru a mall. with my size 5'9 240lb. I dont want to keep making obvious adjustment. Right now I don't have a compact, my carry is (for now) going to be my 1911. I'm not sure if a IWB will work for me, unlessI've been looking in the wrong places. I always wear loose untucked shirts, and sometimes a tucked in polo. 

Bottom line I have no idea what would work the best for me. :smt076

Any help would be great


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am 5'8" and 165lb. Iuse a IWB most of the time carring a full size Colt Double Eagle 45 acp with no problem


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

im not really sure sas,i guess you should just try different ways,walking around your house until you find whats most comfortable,but still lets you access your weapon quickly.for a 1911 try the cross draw method.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm with stormbringerr. What works for one or some may not work for others. Some people carry IWB but that usually kills me. I use a belly band for jogging, small of the back for normal carry(only IWB my stomach will allow) and pocket carry for a mouse gun.
I'm 5'7" about 185 and a full size 1911 is alot of weapon to hide comfortably, for me anyway.
Good luck with whatever method you decide, safety first, and make sure you can clear leather in a timely fashion when needed. :smt023


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> I am 5'8" and 165lb. Iuse a IWB most of the time carring a full size Colt Double Eagle 45 acp with no problem


What type do you have?

And thanks eveyone for your inputs.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

5'7" and 180lbs. Glock 23 IWB. It feels like it sticks out nd is obvious when you first start carrying but I know it is never noticed. My wife often doesn't know I'm carrying untill she grabs my side.

It always aukward at first when you carry. You feel like all eyes are on you but they are not.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

PM 40 in the right front, right rear, or right thigh pocket...

Pocket carry is soooooo much more comfortable than IWB...

That and my "Mouse Gun" starts w/ a 4.

Jeff


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> PM 40 in the right front, right rear, or right thigh pocket...
> 
> Pocket carry is soooooo much more comfortable than IWB...
> 
> ...


I think in the long run that I will get a compact in a .45 or 9mm. I went to the local gun shop yesterday and very quickly realized that the sub's and some of the compacts did'nt work for me, in feel. So that being said, compact is the smallest I would feel comfortable with. I liked the CZ PO-1 and the compact 1911. Perhaps I'm just looking for an excuse to by another gun. :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I carry strong side IWB, about 2:00-3:00. I'm not a fan of SOB carry since you have to sweep yourself and bystanders if you have to draw. I also don't like appendix carry because I don't enjoy knowing there's a gun pointed at my .... ummm .... 

As far as making adjustments, I can practically guarantee that if you get out of the car and adjust your gun, the only people that will notice are other people that are carrying. The rest of the population is practically oblivious to anything that goes on around them.

FYI, be careful carrying in the malls here. Some only have the main entrances marked "No Guns" but the anchor stores are not marked. So the mall may consider itself off limits to guns even though they are not properly marked. If you do print and some over-zealous rent-a-cop stops you, you could have a battle. Crabtree in Raleigh is a prime example of this.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SAS MAYHEM said:


> What type do you have?
> 
> And thanks eveyone for your inputs.


G-code comfort carry IWB from www.gunnersalley.com


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Super thanks for that info/link, Tony :smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SAS MAYHEM said:


> Super thanks for that info/link, Tony :smt023


If you get out west come by and we'll burn some powder.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> If you get out west come by and we'll burn some powder.


Thanks for the invite. :smt023


----------

